# Some exciting news to share



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my 3000 post and I thought there was no better post to use for it then to share some news with you all.

I would like to announce that my wife and I are expecting our 2nd child. It is very exciting for us our baby is due on the 7-July.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

That is just the best news I've heard these holidays!!

Congrats to you and your better half... 

Well timed too. She'll be carrying the heavy weight at your coolest time of the year...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Hobbit said:


> That is just the best news I've heard these holidays!!
> 
> Congrats to you and your better half...
> 
> Well timed too. She'll be carrying the heavy weight at your coolest time of the year...


Thanks BH I'm glad to have given you some good news.
Yes the better half is happy about that bit although summer hasn't really been that warm here yet we've only had a couple of days reach 30c so far I think I was in pants for half of decembeer.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> This is my 3000 post and I thought there was no better post to use for it then to share some news with you all.
> 
> I would like to announce that my wife and I are expecting our 2nd child. It is very exciting for us our baby is due on the 7-July.


What a great way to end the year and start a new one with the news of your baby.
Bob


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Luke! That's great news!


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

You ended the year with a bang! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats !!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and yours.:thumbsup: My question is why did it take 300 posts?  It is a small world, since we are expecting our first Grat Grand Child sometime next summer also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

FrogsHair said:


> Congrats to you and yours.:thumbsup: My question is why did it take 300 posts?  It is a small world, since we are expecting our first Grat Grand Child sometime next summer also.:thumbsup:


Thank you everyone.

lol it really had nothing to do with the post Frog. You can tell your in the other part of the world because our baby is due in winter good luck to your family I hope every thing goes well


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## Hogan Project (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats! Be sure to get him or her a toy putter for the playpen!


----------



## Longputt (Jan 3, 2012)

That is awesome news!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe the baby will be on Skype more than you are. Congrats to you and Julia...


----------

